# Amadeus API in PHP



## anujtenani (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello everyone.

I am currently building a website for a travel agency and currently stuck at integration of a GDS in the website..

The client has chosen to integrate Amadeus in the website , the Amadeus also gives an API to interact with it but this API is in C language.

Does anyone know of any GDS service which provides API which can be integrated in a website ?


----------



## bing3 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello there,

I am a software engineer with deep knowledge in Amadeus API.

Let me know if you want me to help you.

Best regards,


----------



## travellig (Jul 25, 2009)

I am looking for partner(s). I have 10 years experience in the travel industry. I have excellent contacts in the field. I want to build an on-line reservation system using LAMP technologies that make use of Amadeus and Galileo APIs.

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## bing3 (Jul 23, 2009)

IT sounds really interesting to me in fact I have created my own Amadeus API Library which reduces the development time in a 60%. I think is time to talk. Just let me know how can I reach you (maybe at skype).

Regards,


----------

